# Any tips for taking an indoor-only bird outside?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

As I mentioned in some other threads, my apartment doesn't get any direct sunlight. I am getting Peach, my pigeon, a sunlight lamp, but I thought she would enjoy going outside with me (she doesn't mind me picking her up and holding her inside the apartment, so I don't think me carrying her would freak wher out). She is post-PMV, so she cannot be released, so I really wanted to take her to Central Park with me for some outside time, just us sitting in the sun, but I am scared.

Last year (right around this time), when I was housing a different PMV bird, I took her outside, and she took off. It was horrible, and I made a lot of stupid decisions that led to this happening. I am terrified this will happen again.

This time around, things ARE different. She has a pigeon diaper from Birdwearonline, which comes with a little leash. But I am still scared.

Has anyone successfully allowed their birds outside time? Any tips? I don't have access to an aviary, so that's out of the question.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

best bet would be use a cage, that way the bird cannot fly away and is also protected from predators. Hawks have been known to pluck a bird from the shoulder of the owner & take off with leash as well.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe get a smaller, portable cage that you can take outside.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar is right. Hawks are very brazen when hungry, and have, more than once come out of nowhere and grabbed pet birds right off of someones shoulder. Why take the chance?
As scmona mentioned a portable cage would be a good idea.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I will definitely look into the portable cage idea!

What about actually holding her in my arms (rather than having her on my shoulder)? As I mentioned, she doesn't mind being held by me (in fact, she closes her eyes when I hold her and stroke her, so I think she likes it : ) ) Do you think that would be dangerous too?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

use a cage so she can get sunlight without being held, if she can fly it is esp important to use the cage.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I had pigeons who stood on my shoulder and one day they just decided to take off in a high fly and never came back; especially if the are in the time when they need a mate.


----------



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

My pigeon Cirius was out side and she flew away. So i put out some food on the loft. the next day she was asleep in the food. So if she does escape put out some food. It will sometimes help.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

A cage you can take her outside in would be good.


----------

